# 5D MK2: Tones split in live view at 100%



## artcfartc (Nov 5, 2012)

When using live view if I click the magnifying glass to see a 100% view the tones split between cyan, magenta, and black, all off registration. I've used several MK2's on this same computer and never had this issue before. Has anyone seen this issue before? Is this a sign of an issue that could get progressively worse? The camera has only been in use for about a week. See screen shots attached for examples.


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would update the firmware to the newest version if it is not already. Maybe even if it is


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never seen that. I've used my cameras tethered for many years. I assume that you are using Canon utilities and have the camera tethered. Make sure you are using a proper USB canle, not a long one or one with a electronic extension just to remove any other possibilities.
It looks like you have a light box, but the color is way off as well.


----------



## artcfartc (Nov 14, 2012)

The color is off because you are seeing a screen shot of my live view which I only use for layout and focusing. You are seeing the image lit by modeling lights only. The exposures are coming out perfectly color balanced. Nothing other than my live view at 100% seems to be off. Although I haven't tried video. 

I downloaded a trial of Capture One 7, and I have the same issue there whenever I try to see live view at 100%

Thanks for your feedback. I think it's time for me to contact Canon tech support.


----------

